# Dreams.



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I have been having bad/weird dreams of the past and when in my dreams i tend to feel very depressive and scared.
I am just sick of these dreams that make me feel uncomfortable when i wake up.
Can anyone relate?


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Definatley Zach. I cant remember a night where I didnt have some kind of wierd dream. Most of the time they are random and make no sense and leave me confused and kind of affraid to go back to sleep when I wake up. I remember every detail of my dreams 9 times out of 10 and I have them every night. Sometimes I have really scary dreams but they are all wierd and random and come out of nowhere. The other night I had a dream that I was in a motel room with some friends and I was hitting a bowl like I was smoking weed and then all of a sudden I realized that I was smoking Salvia, and I jumped up in fear because im scared of hallucinagens and it felt like my whole body was ingulfed in fire. And I started running around screaming and flipping around on the floor and then I woke up but when I woke up I could still feel the fire all over my body for about 20 seconds and I was terrified to go back to sleep but I did and started having those dreams that dont make any sense at all. :|


----------



## julio (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes I relate to that for sure.
I used to have dreams about having panic attacks, and I would wake up with one.
I would have dreams about not knowing who I was or losing my memory, I would wake up in a cold sweat, soaking wet.
It will go away eventually, mine went away...
hope this helps


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

aww i just posted ina nother thread.

i had a GOOD dream last night, one of my very better ones.

i was dp free in it and can remember looking at things and seeing all there beauty etc, everything was crystal clear (well that was the impression delivered to me..i dont know if i was actually seeing things clear in dream, but i believed in the dream i was DP free,and it was amazing.
and i woke up feeling good!


----------



## IFEELWEIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

I would strongly recommend taking 5htp and valerian root they both really helped me sleep good.
before i would always have like 5 dreams a day, all F-Ing nightmares!
i would wake up not knowing were i was and would panic when i would wake up from each dream.
take nsi brand 5htp and natures way valerian root.
in other words try to find any alternative medicene to help you sleep and relieve anxiety and try it until one or two work for you.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

i wouldnt want to stop my dreams.

i love when i fall asleep when i get in from work, after dinner, thats when i get my most vivid dreams!
usually can remember about 3/4 vivid dreams, but usually mines are good.

except from this morning...where i had a dream that a woman from my work and another random chick, was wanting to fuck me, but ended up saying my dick was a touch below average and wouldnt do it haha, wtf?
i woke up kinda confused, and laughing.
then in work, i seen her, and laughed some more at the randomness of it lol.
thats why i love dreams, its like seeing a film you havent seen before.


----------



## BananaMan (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't remember having had a dream nice or otherwise for years now. The only time since I got this condition that I had anything was when I had a very bad reaction to one of the medications I got prescribed .


----------



## persolar (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah. I see more dreams, now when I have dp. but I actually like it that way, those dreams are interesting. the sad thing is, that dreaming feels the same as being awake.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

For the longest time I would dream of events that were yet to take place, usually the next day, sometimes weeks/months later, rarely years even. That still happens but not so much and definitely I am used to it. Also I used to get Deja Vu really strong and often but so much that I got used to it, and now I don't have the Deja Vu feeling when I get Deja Vu, I just know, oh, Deja Vu. Actually to be honest the Deja Vu feeling has sort of come back (but for awhile it wasn't present with Deja Vu), but it doesn't get to me like it used to.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> For the longest time I would dream of events that were yet to take place, usually the next day, sometimes weeks/months later, rarely years even. That still happens but not so much and definitely I am used to it. Also I used to get Deja Vu really strong and often but so much that I got used to it, and now I don't have the Deja Vu feeling when I get Deja Vu, I just know, oh, Deja Vu. Actually to be honest the Deja Vu feeling has sort of come back (but for awhile it wasn't present with Deja Vu), but it doesn't get to me like it used to.


the first and only proper deja vu experience i had, was pretty scary to me, freaked the shit out of me, didnt help i was under the influence of something, but still, extremeley strange thing to experience.
whats your thoughts then exactly, and i dont mean this in a condescending way,do you believe dreams can predict future events and such?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

For the longest time it was a mystery to me. And then I was driving in a Canyon back to the City with my Aunt, and I saw a Sign Post. It said the city was coming up, and possibly noted the miles. And then I in my mind started producing images of the city, places I would soon be, me being there soon, going home, etc, etc. And it dawned on me that that is what the phenomena in my dreams was like. Somehow, reality is producing 'Signs' of what is going to be coming up in my life and is producing images of the future, miraculously. Does this make sense? It's strange but whenever I noticed that I am where I have dreamed of the night before, I feel like I am both there in that moment, and also coming from the past to be there, twice. I've learned to stay focused on the present me though and not panic about the potential dream me being there in dreamland as well. I do believe in free will, but I also believe in 'Predetermined Paths' you could say. I've always wondered if I dreamed of something could I then change it so it didn't happen? I don't worry about it anymore though... I guess because it doesn't happen as much as it used to, it used to happen every night I would dream of the next day. But it doesn't (always) work exactly like a previewing of the future, most of the time, it would be like.... okay for example ... today I went out with my father and brother to eat and we came home, we had taken the bus and were walking from the bus stop to the apartment, and we were talking about cars for some reason, and then I remember that I had a dream about us in a car (we don't own a car) being pulled over by the police, but the thing was that the conversation seemed to conjure up the dream that I had last night, from the future, or I came from the past. That example might seem stretchy to make a connection, but I assure you, it is a small little example of something that I know has been going on with me for years. And sometimes I'll be doing things and remember I dreamed about it, so it does sometimes become exact. But most of the time the experience of waking life gets translated into the symbolic language of the subconscious or dream mind.

-Thoughts


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

dude my mates all slag me for talking about dreams all the time, but i am fascinated by them. i started drawing little pictures to remember me of some of the more vivid dreams i had, and then not long ago actually i think i had a lucid dream, i know i felt like i had some concious ability in it, ive always said i would try and fly if i ever could do it, and i done it. but i dont think i was proper lucid , if you get me?

but ive had a few dreams where ill think ill get pulled by police, and ill get these ''feelings'' and slow down at certain bits of the road, and alot of the time when i actually really ''feel'' it, the police are there. but i always look at the coincidence route aswell.. it is a place where police do sit sometimes..but i dont know.

have you read the book ''The Celestine Prophecy?''

also i think alot of what goes on in my life is symbolicly presented to me in dreams, like my worries from stuff, and to help prepare me for situations etc.. i think dreams are crazy cool though, i can remember my nightmares from when i was young, like the ones that really frightened me, but now i dont get the same yukky feeling when i think about it


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes,

I have read the Celestine Prophecy. It was so long ago I don't remember the details, but I know the general gist of the book and it's message, and live by it. I actually met several of my MSN Messenger Friends in the Celestine Prophecy Chatroom, about 4 years ago, and still talk to them to this day, haha.

Dreams, I think, are part of mythology. I'm not sure what they call the Dream Realm, the Other World perhaps, the Land of the Fey may be, may be not. But I think that Dreams can be accessed as a Real Realm not just for Lucid Dreaming but something similar to Alice in Wonderland. I think that some people in the world are really good at this and keep it a jealously guarded secret from us simpleton muggles, :lol: . Seriously, I think I know how to get there, I have not been able to do it, but I think DP is definitely holding me back from pursuing the clues to Neverland. You see, Disney gave us so many Knowledgeable Hints and Clues to Ancient Wisdom. I kid you not! How about that ironic pun? Perhaps it's the NWO's way of Hiding the Real Fantasy of Life: by making it "Fiction".

-Thoughts


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

see normally i would think im wierd because _no-one_ else talks about these things this way,although i think it.
but i think we may be on the same sort of wavelengths here. 
the celestine prophecy was mind blowing for me, ive just started the tenth insight, but also half way through the beach by alex garland, and that book is awesomeness! so going to finish that first.

i think il need to finally watch alice and wonderland, i never really seen much disney stuff, other than like the jungle book and stuff. lol so cant really comment on that just yet. but i wouldnt hold it past the nwos ways lol, if everyone thought like me, the world couldl be a great place, but everyones all too caught up in all this stupid stuff that doesnt matter really.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

I see,

Basically I was theoretically saying that the Land of Dreams is just as Real as Waking Life. And that it's been kept a Secret from us, the other side of life, Dreams. And yes, it's been seemingly hinted at in mythologies/stories/movies like Peter Pan (Neverland) and Alice in Wonderland.

We are definitely on the same page, Neo. What a very conveniently coincidental name for you right now (Neo), Morpheus being the God of Dreams in Greek Mythology. You should know though that I haven't myself experienced Dreams as I am talking about right now. Like I was saying before, though, that is how I experience my dreams right now. Though there have been more than several occasions where my dreams have been..different. I'm sure we've all had some strange dreams..


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I see,
> 
> Basically I was theoretically saying that the Land of Dreams is just as Real as Waking Life. And that it's been kept a Secret from us, the other side of life, Dreams. And yes, it's been seemingly hinted at in mythologies/stories/movies like Peter Pan (Neverland) and Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> We are definitely on the same page, Neo. What a very conveniently coincidental name for you right now (Neo), Morpheus being the God of Dreams in Greek Mythology. You should know though that I haven't myself experienced Dreams as I am talking about right now. Like I was saying before, though, that is how I experience my dreams right now. Though there have been more than several occasions where my dreams have been..different. I'm sure we've all had some strange dreams..


i get what you mean now, i think, although i also think you may be on a higher level than me though, i feel slight noobish.

haha well spotted,...co-oncidence...maybe...but maybe not!! :shock: (..defo coincidence..matrix FTW though) :lol:

yeh ive had some crazy dreams, that i always feel i need to talk about, or plays in my mind for a bit.

well its getting late and i have work at 8  
see you in other realm  
think i may put on A Waking Life to go to sleep with. i know you have seen this, because i have seen this, and your vibrating at a higher frequeny than me  ) celestine prophecy talk...incase you have forgotten details or an observer to this conversations thinks we are very dirty):lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah,

That movie is fun... also that may be what happens when we die... who knows? :mrgreen: ("What Dreams May Come") 8)

Vibrate Onwards Towards A New Realm Of Self Discovery.

-Thoughts


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I dream every night, and I haven't had a single normal one since dp/dr.
I think we are just able to dig deeper in to our minds.. who knows.


----------



## IFEELWEIRD (Jul 4, 2009)

I think our emotions have a lot to do with our dreams. if your feeling fear every single day your mind probably thinks thats the subject it should be dreaming about. so it gathers all the information to get you scared and uses it to create a scary dream for you. people who view this as strange will then receive weird dreams. 
at least this is what i think...


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

Possibly..
I guess we just have to suck it up >:


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Does Lexapro make dreams weird or scary???


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Not for me, Lexapro seems chill.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

just woke up froma crazy motherflowering dream!

was in a room to discuss some important issue, and it was with the head of goverment and obama was there too, aswell as a few other people that i cant remember who(some of the characters were in the previous setting and carried through into the rom where the shit went down) a boy from my work was there,his supposed mum, and step dad.
obama was doing all the talking as though he was in charge of everything, the most poerful person in the room, cant for the life of me remember what the convo was about though.
then the boy from my work said something and his mum said something very nasty about him, so we said she was being horrble, the rest of the people in the room start leaving.
then the bitch jumps at me grabbing onto my wrists, which i roll mines to get her hands off me(to her surprise, but she keeps grabbing on, and eventually grabs one of my viens on my wirst with her thumb n index, and i cant shake her off, and i can feel my blood draining and myself getting weaker, but i keep her at bay, but i dont think i can do it any longer, as shes on top of me now and screaming like a wild woman!
i keep wanting to grab her hair, or head butt her, but i can remember thinking i cant hit a girl/and because the boys step dad was there consoling the situation...saying..''im sorry about this, sometimes, she doesnt know where she is''(as if she had mental problems or something and this is normal behaviour)
eventually i get a last burst of strength, and manage to pull my wrist out of her clutches, and i can feel the energy slowly building up again, and i wake up, with a racing heart.
and thinking that was one mad foooooooking dream.

ive heard of people having it feel like a witch or something is sitting on there chest, during sleep paralysis, the dream had similarites to what i expect that to be like(ive had sleep paralysis but i just couldnt move..no witch or figure) But this woman was crazier than a loonball, and really out to get me! 
i can remember thinking she would kill me, as soon as i was weak enough from draining my energy.

thought i would write it donw before i forget, in doing this, i managed to remember 3 other parts of the dream, but they dont co-relate to this scary part.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

Everybody is different but I tend to have nightmares when things are going well for me. If I'm happy and have friends and things are looking up I have nightmares. I think I'm just closed off emotionally and when I'm happy I start to let my emotions out and stuff and thats why it happens. But when I'm depressed I'm shut down emotionally, thats how I protect myself from this awful world.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

It's interesting to note something about dreams.
Sleep process in itself is a wonderland of exploration.  
EEG's of (normal) 'sleeping' brains show that in one hours-long episode of sleep, cycles of light and deep sleep occur.
One of the light cycles is called 'REM' sleep when dreaming occurs. 
When the subjects were awakened during dreaming they remembered their dreams vividly. When left to sleep through, they barely recalled having dreamt much less what the dreams were. 
REM is the time, too, that input from outside can be incorporated in the dream--like having to 'piss' and relieving ouselves on the bed because we thought that it would be appropriate to do that IN THE DREAM. 
So bottom line: if you are remembering many dreams per night, I suspect you're awakening or 'semi-awakening, too many times. Your sleep is dysfuntional. :shock:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Sleepwalker said:


> It's interesting to note something about dreams.
> Sleep process in itself is a wonderland of exploration.


Its weird, when ever I have a dream, my movements are controlled for me, I can't go where I wish. :|



Sleepwalker said:


> So bottom line: if you are remembering many dreams per night, I suspect you're awakening or 'semi-awakening, too many times. Your sleep is dysfuntional. :shock:


I think this is me. :?


----------

